# Rider ratings and comments!



## GrumpyCat (Jan 16, 2015)

Ok so I just got my Lyft feedback email and it said the following
★★★★★ 10 ratings
"Wow can't believe I made my flight. THANK YOU!!!!! "
"Nice lady"
"She's very nice"
★★★★ and below 2 ratings
"Car smelled, hated her music, and she hits the brakes every three seconds from riding everyone's bumper! Made me nauseous."







Safety
Perfect








Navigation
Perfect








Friendliness
Perfect








Cleanliness
Perfect

The 4 star and below rating and comment is beyond me. I went to a carwash last week and drove in a freshly washed and freshly "smelling" car all week last week, and then get a dumb comment from one rider saying:
"Car smelled, hated her music, and she hits the brakes every three seconds from riding everyone's bumper! Made me nauseous."

I mean are you serious??? This is what I mean by riders being assholes and you have no way of retaliating as we do not see which rider wrote this, and they NEVER say anything while in the car because they know I would kick them out, because I am SURE it was a cheapo $4 ride, so I tried to get to the location asap so I can get another side, I still drive safe and sound always. 
It was probably the guy who made me wait 9min for his friend at USC (disrespectful students again) and me noting that we do only get paid 0.20 cents for waiting around. Also saying my music sucked (it was the radio) and not telling me to switch channels is ridiculous. Then saying I drove bumper to bumper and breaking every 3 seconds its just a blatant lie...and any driver will know that the rider is lying because NO DRIVER for Uber or Lyft drives like that, and I have been driving 2.5 years for Sidecar, Uber and Lyft and get 99% 5 stars, never a complaint about driving bad, and have been accident and point free since I got my drivers license over 12 years ago! Where do the 10 5 star ratings come from then??

I feel it is just unfair that rider leave comments like this AFTER I already rated them and I will never know who it was and might pick them up again.
Lyft needs to change the system, If a rider complains about "smell" (after carwash lol) and "music choice" and "bad driving" then I do NOT want to drive this person ever again, if they hate my car and me so much they can f*in' walk or call another Lyft next time for a few cents per mile and private driver.

I am still appalled at some of the comments me and my friends get from riders, just because they did not like us talking too much, too less, too friendly, too unfriendly, car smells (after people want to go pick up In'nOut!!!) of course the car smells like food afterwards, often riders bring take out in the car without even ASKING if it is ok to bring smelly take out in the car. I only got comments about "car smell" after I had pax that brought food into the car. i should just say nO FOOD EVER IN MY CAR, which will give me a 1 star rating for sure...you can never make it right for those complainers.

hope Karma hits them bad!!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Every so often I get bad ratings that stick out, always shocks me. It's usually never comments. 

But I've once (out of nearly 500 rides) got flagged for "Cleanliness," which is odd because I get a lot of written comments about the clean condition of my car.

This week, I got my first flag for "Friendliness." Must have been the ******bag that sat up front but then didn't have anything to talk about. Sit in the back if you don't know how to make conversation, you sick ****s.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hilarious! I'm still waiting for my first negative pax comment on Lyft; can't wait!


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

The good news may be that pax possibly 3-starred you or worse and you won't come across him/her again.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

GrumpyCat said:


> Ok so I just got my Lyft feedback email and it said the following
> ★★★★★ 10 ratings
> "Wow can't believe I made my flight. THANK YOU!!!!! "
> "Nice lady"
> ...


POST # 1 /GrumpyCat : Please excuse 
Noticing Bison
but Lyfty PAX see you as Female, yet 
your ProfilePage states gender as Male.
Please clarify for The Membership.

BTW: Ahoy and Welcome to the UP.Net
Forums from Sunny Marco Island on
Florida's Wild SouthWest Coast.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lyft has a statement on their website that says you do not have to allow food and drink in the car. You can make that rule and if you print that item from the website and laminate it you can hand it to the rider. You still might get Low ratings but at least you have the moral high ground. Lyft told you that you don't have to pick up these people. If you get any attitude give them three stars.

I wish we all had one of those devices that tells you if you are a safe three seconds away from the car in front of you or not. I am so sick of passengers and other drivers who think I need to drive like I'm in a video game.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> The good news may be that pax possibly 3-starred you or worse and you won't come across him/her again.


POST # 4 /ChrisInABQ: Beaming Bison
Offers Hearty
Congratulations on your achieving the
Honorific of Well-Known. Bison looks
forward to meeting You and skiing
Al's Run at Taos!


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't let people that just want to make other people feel bad get to you. No matter what you do you just can't please everyone since some people just like to ruin others ratings.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

You'll get some comments soon like, " I was in a hurry, and the driver took turns too slowly and stopped when lights turned yellow. Wouldn't go above 5mph over the speed limit. Came to a complete stop on right turns at the red light. Car looked and smelled too clean."


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't ever stress over a pax comment. Life's too short. Some people just hate everybody.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Personally, I think the opposition takes random rides just to low ball drivers ratings. Yes, I am a paranoid conspiracy theorist!


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

There was a point where I literally stopped giving a ****, and my Lyft ratings began to crater. My car was still spotless, the radio was still playing softly, and I drove to their destination perfectly, I just didn't go out of my way to be super extroverted.

Lyft is even more about "friendliness" than Uber, so if you are merely silent, the passengers will have a hysterectomy.

One of my favorites was the person who said, "I've taken dozens of Lyft and thus was the worst ride I've experienced."

 

Considering I picked this person up in a spotless brand new vehicle and brought them to their destination quickly and efficiently, what was the "worst ride" aspect they were squawking about? Most likely the fact that I wasn't fist bumping and jiving with them.

It really is rather amusing the temper tantrums some kids throw when you don't stroke their ego.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Personality has power to uplift, power to depress, power to curse, and power to bless.
Always do a professional job and have faith in yourself,


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> There was a point where I literally stopped giving a ****, and my Lyft ratings began to crater. My car was still spotless, the radio was still playing softly, and I drove to their destination perfectly, I just didn't go out of my way to be super extroverted.
> 
> Lyft is even more about "friendliness" than Uber, so if you are merely silent, the passengers will have a hysterectomy.
> 
> ...


POST # 12 / Mad Pax : Thunderdomey
Bison finds that 
Reciting a Mantra learned by Eric Cartman
on Comedy Central's "South Park" helps.
From His Sumo Sensei:

"Body rike-a Stone. Mind rike-a Meatroaf."


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> You'll get some comments soon like, " I was in a hurry, and the driver took turns too slowly and stopped when lights turned yellow. Wouldn't go above 5mph over the speed limit. Came to a complete stop on right turns at the red light. Car looked and smelled too clean."


This comment rings true. I am a conservative driver and follow the rules of the road. Typically, I keep up with traffic, but I won't tailgate. My careful driving is annoying to some passengers. And I couldn't care less. If someone asks me to drive harder because they are running late, well, I try to accommodate. But there's limits. Knowing the best route is more effective than speeding on the wrong route.


----------



## barzion (Mar 19, 2015)

I have found that ratings have more to do with luck than what you can do to improve them. Last week I had a 4.97 and today I'm a 4.92. I am the same driver I was last week but I noticed most of my passengers I had especially yesterday night were jackasses. I even had two lyft line passengers in a verbal tantrum with each other and there was nothing I could do about it. But I have also noticed a correlation between giving rides to older people/asian natives and a lower rating the next morning. But then again that might just be me.


----------



## rhody01 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi, I just started driving for Lyft this month and have been doing Uber since February.
My Lyft rider comments don't contain the saftey, cleanliness, etc ratings. How can I access those? They sent in the email. Do they appear after 100 rides? Thanks, Dave

Oh, and also I had a rider that was eating in the car during the ride and when we got to his location I read him the riot act about eating in ride share cars. His buddy said he was Gyuana and didn't understand the rules. I called bullshit cause they were conversing the whole trip with no problem. I rated him one star so I wouldn't get them again and my rating dropped to 4.2 the next day. I'm fine with this. I'm all about having fun during the ride but the service is becoming a rider has the power to do whatever they feel and it's just suppose to be a inexpensive, safe ride. 
Sorry for the rant but the tech makes it incredibly easy to get a ride and they manage to **** even that up.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

barzion said:


> I have found that ratings have more to do with luck than what you can do to improve them. Last week I had a 4.7 and today I'm a 4.2. I am the same driver I was last week but I noticed most of my passengers I had especially yesterday night were jackasses. I even had two lyft line passengers in a verbal tantrum with each other and there was nothing I could do about it. But I have also noticed a correlation between giving rides to older people/asian natives and a lower rating the next morning. But then again that might just be me.


European, especially British, riders rate low. If you take a couple of them, next day you will see huge deviation from pattern. I think they are still pissed we are no longer their colony!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> European, especially British, riders rate low. If you take a couple of them, next day you will see huge deviation from pattern. I think they are still pissed we are no longer their colony!


LOL


----------

